# St . Paddy's Day Shot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been told I'm lucky when it comes to shooting so here's another luck of the Irish shot . Figured I would get some shooting in before My hand eye coordination got compromised . :drinkup:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Great shot - where's the green lager... or Guinness...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Aye,the wee laddie, he be shooting well he will!!!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Your using 1 inch wide Tbg ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

romanljc said:


> Your using 1 inch wide Tbg ?


3/4 X 5/8 inch tapered TBG for this shot .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dude. You make that look so easy! WOW!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

TreeFork is one extremely accurate slingshot shooter.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Great shot - where's the green lager... or Guinness...


At the Pub .  Thanks for watching .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Dude. You make that look so easy! WOW!!


Thanks Joe . I have made this a repeatable shot . It is more of a mental state .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> TreeFork is one extremely accurate slingshot shooter.


Thanks Tom . As you know a lot of practice has gone into this forked tool .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Do you have to rough up your ammo or will any ammo work for match lighting?


----------

